# How to survive my seasonal job 16-18 working h per day



## negan (May 16, 2017)

Hello!
I'm starting a new job for the summer season in a big resort. The kitchen staff usually works between from 7am to 2 am. With a 3 hour brake. This is my first real job other than some school internships. Can you guys give me a few tips, how to manage my energy so i can "survive" this challenging, yet thrilling job i've gotten into?


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

Man up, don't go out drinking, go home and sleep when you get off. Don't stay up playing video games or checking your Facebook status. Nap in your car during the afternoon break.
Show up with an open mind, a small notebook and pen. Do what your told, never stand around there is always something to do or clean.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

chefbuba said:


> Man up, don't go out drinking, go home and sleep when you get off. Don't stay up playing video games or checking your Facebook status. Nap in your car during the afternoon break.
> Show up with an open mind, a small notebook and pen. Do what your told, never stand around there is always something to do or clean.


This is a great bit of advice. Many of us have "been there, done that" and I can say with experience, it will be tempting to go out and "have a few" after work, but, unless you are off the next day, try to avoid that urge. Nothing worse than pulling a 14-16 shift when hung over or on 0 hours of sleep.

The good news is, it's only a for a few months and the money is usually pretty good, so hang tough, and know your limits when it comes to the extra curricular activities.


----------



## negan (May 16, 2017)

Sorry for late reply.
I thank you for your advices.


----------



## chefpalms (Jun 20, 2017)

Adderall lol, i work 12-14 6 days a week. Alwayz ready to go


----------



## thesoupbuddhist (Apr 16, 2016)

chefpalms said:


> Adderall lol, i work 12-14 6 days a week. Alwayz ready to go


lol, I had a less legal alternative in mind, just kiddingly of course.How old are you Negan ? You sound like a young buck to me so you should be able to get through it w/out too much physical pain. Look at it as great training for the rest of your career. It's a lot of hours but hopefully you'll have a great crew to work and learn with. We're in the best industry out there, the chosen few. We get to make great food and make people happy and feel good. Listen to great tunes and work w/ usually, in my experience, some really cool people. Best of luck on your endeavor and let us know how it's going.


----------



## negan (May 16, 2017)

thesoupbuddhist said:


> lol, I had a less legal alternative in mind, just kiddingly of course.How old are you Negan ? You sound like a young buck to me so you should be able to get through it w/out too much physical pain. Look at it as great training for the rest of your career. It's a lot of hours but hopefully you'll have a great crew to work and learn with. We're in the best industry out there, the chosen few. We get to make great food and make people happy and feel good. Listen to great tunes and work w/ usually, in my experience, some really cool people. Best of luck on your endeavor and let us know how it's going.


. Thank you. I have a great chef who's helping me. I'm 19 and this is my first real job other than few interships. The worst part was when I had to go to my home, which is 6hours away with bus, give finals and return straight to the work because of a wedding. 3days with a total of 8hrs of sleep. Body in work brain in sleep hah.


----------



## voyager (Feb 11, 2015)

This is probably too late to be of use to the OP.
While I have never worked in a working kitchen except for a short period as a steward on a fishing boat after getting hurt, and not being able to do the very physically demanding catching and processing work.
Hours were 16 on, 8 off, 7 days a week for all crew members.

As soon as your shift ended, you ate, then you showered, then you crawled into your berth and fell into an exhausted sleep to be rudely woken up with a half to an hour to run down for breakfast and be ready for your shift to start. Day after day, week after week and month after month. You get used to it. You learn how to function reasonably well in a continual state of exhaustion.

There is no true memory of pain. When it is all over and you look back at it, it seems very surreal and you have no problem with signing up to do it again.


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

Here in small town America the students have gone back to school and the left the businesses hanging trying to keep up with the tourists with staff shortages everywhere


----------



## negan (May 16, 2017)

voyager said:


> This is probably too late to be of use to the OP.
> While I have never worked in a working kitchen except for a short period as a steward on a fishing boat after getting hurt, and not being able to do the very physically demanding catching and processing work.
> Hours were 16 on, 8 off, 7 days a week for all crew members.
> 
> ...


Even a later reply... Yea basically i did that from morning to night in work with a ~2hours brake around 6pm-8pm (sleep never felt better), after work cold shower and sleep.
In the end it was a lifetime experience, truly wonderful. I met there all sorts of people, made a few good friends. Learned not to be naive, how to manage stress and ofc took a big step towards being a man.


----------



## MarieKitchenGirl (Jan 26, 2018)

Those are some long working hours. It's really tough to have such a long work day, especially when you are not used to it. As you get into the swing of things it will become easier. My advice: try to stay healthy and disciplined. Set out time for things that matter most, don't waste time on useless things, eat good food, sleep well, spend time reading your Bible and don't stay up late. Leave social events for weekends or when you are off...


----------

